# Introducing Molly



## Katie-sue (Nov 16, 2010)

A few photos of my little girl.

When we first met Molly aged 5 weeks.


















The litter with their mum.









When she first came home at 9 weeks.









Before her first bath, aged 10 1/2 weeks.









All wet!









Posing once dry!


















Molly aged 4 months.









Molly playing with her favourite "found" toy, a flowerpot, because it's noisy on the paving when skittering up and down!









Album which more recent pics will be added to: http://picasaweb.google.com/100364414017789854480/Molly?feat=directlink


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww she is a wee cracker, love the wet photo. she has cheeky wee eyes lol.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh, she is SO adorable!!


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

she's lovely, looks alot like Flo did when she was a pup x


----------



## Katie-sue (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone, she really is a little star, but such a poser!

Florence is gorgeous, Bethany. Molly is getting the brown around her mouth in just the same way. It's nice to see what Molly might end up looking more like once she's a bit bigger, because I've only ever met a couple of other people with Cockapoos and they had much more poodle-looking faces. I'm glad Molls seems to have a good mix of spaniel in her, though most of the time she looks more like a teddy bear than either of the breeds she comes from!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

So cute! Nice pictures.


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

I think Flo is very poodley in the face except her huge spaniel ears lol, she looks more like a poddle at the mo coz she has been cut quite close, but when she is longer i think she is a good mix of both.


----------

